# Door panel glue removal?



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm currently in the process of redoing a set of 4 door panels off of 4 door cards I got from a user on these forums. They came with cloth (headliner material  ) and I got 99.99% of the fabric removed and pretty much all that's left is a thin layer of fabric and glue. It's mostly glue. Is there a way to remove all this glue without sitting here and incessantly scraping like some sort of crackhead who has nothing better to do with his time, or can I use Goo-Gone or some similar substance? I'm worried about putting anything like that on because the panels are made of a cardboard-like material and I don't want to ruin them. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

ajnardo said:


> Hey, I'm currently in the process of redoing a set of 4 door panels off of 4 door cards I got from a user on these forums. They came with cloth (headliner material  ) and I got 99.99% of the fabric removed and pretty much all that's left is a thin layer of fabric and glue. It's mostly glue. Is there a way to remove all this glue without sitting here and incessantly scraping like some sort of crackhead who has nothing better to do with his time, or can I use Goo-Gone or some similar substance? I'm worried about putting anything like that on because the panels are made of a cardboard-like material and I don't want to ruin them. Thanks for any tips.


when I did my headliner I used Acetone. Apply it to the rag and then wipe the parts of door-cards you like to re-upholster. Leave for few minutes and let dry. This will melt and blend the whole thing and new glue will stick better. Surface may be a little tacky afterwards.
Try it on one door and see how you like it.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Wire wheel. Just be careful.


----------

